
Ask HN: Are Watsi and WorldReader legitimate if they aren't listed on give.org? - lemonphp
I try and go by give.org when it comes to giving out money, and I wish that worldreader and watsi were listed there.<p>What do you guys think?
======
ig88th
I think BBB is a bit of a scam, but I trust worldreader.

